# LÖSUNG - Probleme mit der Steuerung der NZXT Gehäuselüfter in Kombination mit dem Smart Device V2



## Max3667 (19. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Beitrag richtet sich an alle die eventuell mit folgendem Problem zu kämpfen haben.

PROBLEM: Die etwas teureren NZXT Gehäuse wie das H710i oder das H510 Elite kommen mit dem Smart Device 2 von NZXT. Dieses Smart Device V2 bietet die Funktion mehrere Lüfter als auch RGB-Streifen über die CAM Software anzusteuern. Im Falle des H710i werden standardmäßig drei 120mm Gehäuselüfter vorinstalliert und über einen Channel des Smart Device V2 angeschlossen. Wie im angehangen Bild zu sehen verfügt das Smart Device V2 über drei Lüfterkanäle wobei jeder dieser Kanäle nochmal auf drei 4-Pin Anschlüsse aufgesplittet ist. Wie beschrieben hängen nun auf einem Channel bereits alle vorinstallierten Gehäuselüfter. Startet man nun wie in meinem Falle den Rechner so fängt man an Lotto zu spielen, entweder die Lüfter drehen gar nicht an oder drehen direkt auf voller Geschwindigkeit. Drehen sie gar nicht an so muss die CAM Software so oft neu gestartet werden bis diese eben andrehen. Ob die Lüftersteuerung über die Lüfterkurven dann funktioniert ist wieder nur Glückssache. Das ist wirklich enorm nervig vor allem dann wenn die Frontlüfter die einzigen Lüfter sind die Frischluft in das Gehäuse pusten, vergisst man also beim Start des Rechners zu checken ob diese auch wirklich laufen und dies nicht der Fall sein sollte, dann ist die gesamte Airflow im Gehäuse eben im Ars... Ganz komisch, werkseitig montiert sollte eigentlich alles funktionieren - leider ist dem in meinem Falle und im Falle vieler anderer nicht so.

LÖSUNG: Gehäuse öffnen und einen der drei vorinstallierten Gehäuselüfter aus dem Dreifach-Splitter abziehen, somit laufen auf Channel 1 nur noch zwei der drei Lüfter. Nun den herausgezogenen Anschluss in Channel 2 einstecken, somit laufen 2/3 Lüfter auf Channel 1 und 1/3 Lüftern auf Channel 2. Das Ganze klappt entsprechend natürlich nur wenn noch Channel frei sind und zur Verfügung stehen. Nach Starten des Rechners laufen alle Lüfter nun reproduzierbar an und auch die Lüftersteuerung über die entsprechende Kurve in CAM kann genutzt werden. Hier dann am besten einfach für die beiden Kanäle auf denen die 3 Lüfter laufen die gleiche Kurve einstellen und das Problem ist gelöst!

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!
Viele Grüße


----------



## GunZen (17. Mai 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

